# Mailserver für domU-internen Betrieb



## bofh1337 (13. April 2010)

Moin 

Ich habe bei mir auf dem Debian-Server (inkl. Xen-Virtualisierung + Endian und Dom0 bzw. DomU) am laufen, wobei eine DomU als Entwicklungs-Umgebung (PHP/Mysql usw) läuft, jetzt habe ich mir eine Funktion zuzm Verschicken von Mails über SMTP oder mail(); geschrieben, welche im Produktiven Einsatz (bis auf 1 Notice-Meldung aufgrund eines PHP-Bugs) auch bis vor 2 Tagen ohne Probleme lief.

Wenn ich jetzt die Debug-Klamotte der SMTP-Klasse einschalte, kann ich also vom Connect des SMTP-Server bis zum disconnect alles sehen, dort werden die Mails angenommen und alles scheint OK zu sein.....nur kommen diese Mails nicht bei mir an.

Jetzt wollte ich mir in der Entwiclungs-Umgebung einen Mailserver einrichten,- hab aber (fast) keine Ahnung, was ich da nehmen soll.

Der Zugriff nach "aussen" (Internet) wird gesperrt, so das es wirklich nur DomU-Intern abläuft.
Was kann ich da also nehmen, was sich schnell und einfach installieren lässt?


----------

